# Sacramento vs. New York Game Thread (1/4)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (31-14) vs. New York Knicks (18-27)
Arco Arena, Friday February 4, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Matt Barnes/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Nazr Mohammed/Kurt Thomas/Trevor Ariza/Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Knicks board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview*


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Sam Amick from the Sac-Bee told me he expects both, Peja and C-Webb, to miss at least one more game.

:wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Sam Amick from the Sac-Bee told me he expects both, Peja and C-Webb, to miss at least one more game.
> 
> :wave:


:greatjob:

Thanks for the info...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 105*
Knicks 90

*Bibby 26pts 12rbs*

Marbury 22pts 10rbs


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 106
Ny 99

Brad 24pts 11rebs 5asts
Jamal 18pts (6/19fg)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The NY Post is also reporting that Peja and Webber are out yet again:sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The NY Post is also reporting that Peja and Webber are out yet again:sigh:


Goddamn.  

Oh well, I guess Bibby and Brad will have to have another big game.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope we can put a body on a body on Mohammed and

Songolia is gona struggle vs Kurt Thomas's D


time for Barnes to step up!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lineup? Kings deciding at arena: With all the team's injuries, coach Rick Adelman often is winging it a game time 

Kings notes: Evans forced to hit the ground running


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The NY Post is also reporting that Peja and Webber are out yet again:sigh:


Mobley?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Mobley?


Napear is saying Webber, Peja, and Mobley are all game time decisions. But he also said that if he had to guess, he doesn't think that they will bring Webb and Peja back tonight, because there is a game tomorrow.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Knicks 61
Kings 54

Miller: 21 pts
Bibby: 15 pts, 5 dimes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Miller: 21 pts


Going for another player of the week award? He is playing out of his mind...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

HAHAHA

NO WAY

Im watching the gamecast and we have tied it, I CAN'T BELIEVE IT. And miller missed a chance for the lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bibby and Miller carrying the Kings right now. Knicks collapsing something fierce.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kings with a chance to win this one, but for goodness sake as great as Mike has been tonight, 7-14 from the FT line? What's up with that?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Holy ****! Game of the year!

I was about to check out of the game when it was 110-99...

:vbanana:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Holy ****! Game of the year!
> 
> I was about to check out of the game when it was 110-99...
> ...


It's a good thing the Knicks suck right? :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Knicks 115
Kings 116

Bibby: 40 pts, 7 dimes
Miller: 35 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes
Barnes: 16 pts, 8 Reb

WOW 

I still can't believe we won this game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a good thing the Knicks suck right? :laugh:


:yes: 

There is no way the Kings should have won this game. 

13 missed FT's, got outrebounded by 10...they will lose tomorrow vs. the Blazers if they do that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Bibby, Kings Run Down Knicks 



> Mike Bibby and Brad Miller carried the shorthanded Sacramento Kings as far as they could and the hapless New York Knicks did the rest.
> 
> Bibby scored a career-high 40 points and Miller added 35 but it was a late-game collapse by the Knicks that allowed the Kings to post a 116-115 victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings cut the deficit - And how: They trail by seven points with under one minute left but rally to beat the woeful Knicks 

Kings Notes: Game is high point for Barnes, Martin 

Arco game report


----------

